# Rogue Passenger Window Control



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

We have a 2016 Rogue and the passenger window / lock control doesn't light up at night. We have a loaner 2016 and the same thing happens. The controls on the passenger door do not light up at night. Aren't they supposed to?

The drivers side controls on the door lights up at night.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

Mine doesn't either... Don't know if it's supposed to or not.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Huh, that's 3 Rogues.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would say you have your answer-- they do not. Cannot see why it would matter. With the driver's side you can control all of them, hence need for a little illumination.


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

In the dark it's hard to find the unlock switch on the passenger side. My other vehicle has the passengers illuminated. But I guess this one is just different. No biggie, just have to get familiar with it. Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## K0PIR (Dec 29, 2015)

Actually it's proving to be a pain. Passengers can't find it in the dark. Don't know why they would not put an illuminated switch there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightJade (Jan 14, 2016)

I imagine the same person who decided to not make this car remote start able made this decision.


----------

